# PC upgrade for gaming @ Rs. 20K approx.



## edurgesh (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello friends,

My current PC is few years old and the config. is like this:

1.	Processor	             Intel Core i3 2100
2.	Motherboard	     MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)
3.	Graphics Card	     MSI R6670-MD1DG5 1GB DDR5
4.	Hard Disk	             Seagate Barracuda 7200.12  - 500GB
5.	RAM	                     GSkill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL- 4GB
6.	DVD Writer	     LG 22x DVD RW
7.	Monitor	             BenQ G2220HD LCD - 22" Full HD
8.	Cabinet	             NZXT Gamma
9.	SMPS	             Seasonic S12II 430W

I want to upgrade that to make a better gaming PC to be played by my son who mainly plays different versions of *Assassins' Creed*, and *Need for Speed*.

This PC was assembled by myself only and I was planning to just upgrade the GPU and RAM if CPU and M/b are fine. Or please suggest better options.

Also please suggest a bigger 32" full HD screen (maybe TV) for gaming at around 20-25K.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 12, 2016)

Get another 4gb stick and a gtx 960 (4gb would be great, 2 gb would be fine too)


----------



## maheshn (Jul 12, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Get another 4gb stick and a gtx 960 (4gb would be great, 2 gb would be fine too)



Inno 3D GTX 960 OC 2 GB                   - Rs. 17050
G.Skill RAM same as per the OP's specs - Rs.   1915

Total                                              - Rs. 18965

(Prices from FK)

Regards

Shop around for best prices even local shops may be more competitive than FK!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2016)

^ Better to get Asus or Zotac GTX 960 (4 GB) for the same price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 13, 2016)

*Budget-25k*

1. Processor	             -Intel Core i3 6100 -8400,
2.	Motherboard	     -Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4700,
3.	Graphics Card -Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB DDR5 -8700,
4.	RAM	                     -Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4 -2500
TOTAL -24,300.


----------



## edurgesh (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for the suggestion guys.
Now I've multiple options:

(A) Just the GPU & RAM:
1. Graphics Card - Asus or Zotac GTX 960 (4 GB) -17050
2. RAM - GSkill (same as old) -1915
TOTAL - Rs. 18,965

(B) Almost All New:
1. Processor - Intel Core i3 6100 -8400,
2. Motherboard - Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4700,
3. Graphics Card - Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB DDR5 -8700,
4. RAM - Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2133Mhz DDR4 -2500
TOTAL - Rs. 24,300

(C) Mix of the above:
1. Graphics Card - Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB DDR5 -8700,
2. RAM - GSkill (same as old) -1915
TOTAL - Rs. 10,615 & invest the balance amount in a better TV?

Which option will provide better gaming experience?
How much better the GTX960 is over the GTX750Ti?
Whether CPU or M/B will be bottleneck in option (A) or (C)?
Is it not a good idea to continue with current CPU & M/B?

Please advise.
Thanks again!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 13, 2016)

No point in going for a TV. Use it's budget to get a GTX 960 instead of GTX 750Ti in bssunilreddy's config.


----------



## edurgesh (Jul 13, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No point in going for a TV. Use it's budget to get a GTX 960 instead of GTX 750Ti in bssunilreddy's config.



OK good. Even I don't want to get new TV for gaming, but my son wanted to play on a bigger screen that's why it came up. Let's see if I can persuade him for using the same monitor; I've already persuaded him for PC upgrade instead of a new PS4. 

Btw is there any issue if I just get the GTX 960 & 4GB RAM with current PC? If this is not recommended, then I'll go for a bigger upgrade with CPU, GPU, M/b & RAM.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 13, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Inno 3D GTX 960 OC 2 GB                   - Rs. 17050



Why would you want some Inno 2gb card when you can get a zotac 4gb one for cheaper 
*mdcomputers.in/zotac-graphics-card...le-fan.html?search=960&sort=p.price&order=ASC

And yeah....a tv isn't a good idea. 

Anything above and including sandy bridge is fine.


----------



## edurgesh (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you guys for suggestions and sorry guys for late update; I was quite busy these days, so couldn't connect earlier. Looks like that I may not be able to avoid the TV purchase; it will be used for watching TV also along with the gaming on big screen. Here "Big Screen" is the key factor which somehow has to be accommodated, though I understand that gaming will not be the best on a TV.

On that line, I would prefer to go with a decent GPU + 4GB RAM (same as old) and call the upgrade done for now. Let it continue for sometime (say a year), then upgrade the full system.

I need to finalize/get this within a week.
Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## mitraark (Jul 22, 2016)

edurgesh said:


> Thank you guys for suggestions and sorry guys for late update; I was quite busy these days, so couldn't connect earlier. Looks like that I may not be able to avoid the TV purchase; it will be used for watching TV also along with the gaming on big screen. Here "Big Screen" is the key factor which somehow has to be accommodated, though I understand that gaming will not be the best on a TV.
> 
> On that line, I would prefer to go with a decent GPU + 4GB RAM (same as old) and call the upgrade done for now. Let it continue for sometime (say a year), then upgrade the full system.
> 
> ...



You can get a TV if you want to watch TV and movies. But gaming is really not that great on an excessively large screen. This is coming from someone who has used a 43", 40" and 32" TV with a PC. It's really tiring to look across the entire screen even if you're sitting at quite a distance. 

Still, i do use a TV with my PC, mainly because I am more inclined to watching TV and movies now rather than gaming. 

On that note, I think it's be wise for you to just get a 4GB Stick and a 750ti 2GB DDR5, and invest the rest of the money on a 32" 1080p ( Don't get a 720p, looks really bad )


----------



## edurgesh (Jul 22, 2016)

mitraark said:


> You can get a TV if you want to watch TV and movies. But gaming is really not that great on an excessively large screen. This is coming from someone who has used a 43", 40" and 32" TV with a PC. It's really tiring to look across the entire screen even if you're sitting at quite a distance.
> 
> Still, i do use a TV with my PC, mainly because I am more inclined to watching TV and movies now rather than gaming.
> 
> On that note, I think it's be wise for you to just get a 4GB Stick and a 750ti 2GB DDR5, and invest the rest of the money on a 32" 1080p ( Don't get a 720p, looks really bad )



Thanks for the quick reply friend! Yes I agree the TV must be full HD if connected to a PC, though I was debating between 32"-40" sizes. But as you suggested from your experience, I'll keep the size to 32" only. Any specific TV in mind, or any 32" FHD TV from a reputed brand like Sony/Panasonic/Philips/LG will do? I don't care about the smart features or 3D.


----------



## maheshn (Jul 24, 2016)

yasho2249 said:


> Why would you want some Inno 2gb card when you can get a zotac 4gb one for cheaper
> *mdcomputers.in/zotac-graphics-card...le-fan.html?search=960&sort=p.price&order=ASC
> 
> And yeah....a tv isn't a good idea.
> ...



Inno3D is factory overclocked and offers more performance than the standard Zotac cards.


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 24, 2016)

maheshn said:


> Inno3D is factory overclocked and offers more performance than the standard Zotac cards.


Dude it's a 4gb card + its cheaper + you can always overclock it manually. I guess that settles the issue? :-/


----------



## yasho2249 (Jul 24, 2016)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks for the quick reply friend! Yes I agree the TV must be full HD if connected to a PC, though I was debating between 32"-40" sizes. But as you suggested from your experience, I'll keep the size to 32" only. Any specific TV in mind, or any 32" FHD TV from a reputed brand like Sony/Panasonic/Philips/LG will do? I don't care about the smart features or 3D.


Don't know a lot about TVs but my Sony 1080p 32 inch cost 36k. Soo I guess you must look for some cheaper brands coz you atleast need a 750ti if you want a gaming setup soo can't really cut down there and 4gb ram costs like 1k. But again am amateur in displays and TVs.......provided you with what I can


----------



## edurgesh (Jul 25, 2016)

Some update after the weekend:
1. Got the ZOTAC GTX 750 Ti 2 GB - 9,200 (from a local shop)
2. Ordered same G Skill RAM 4 GB - 1,550 (ordered online; it will take some time)



yasho2249 said:


> Don't know a lot about TVs but my Sony 1080p 32 inch cost 36k. Soo I guess you must look for some cheaper brands coz you atleast need a 750ti if you want a gaming setup soo can't really cut down there and 4gb ram costs like 1k. But again am amateur in displays and TVs.......provided you with what I can



Last weekend I also saw few TVs in Croma & Vijay Sales; there were very few options in 32" Full HD. I could find only one model from each brands:

1. Sony: 36K+
2. LG: 34K+
3. Samsung: 34K (after bargain 31K)
4. Panasonic: 28K (after bargain 26.5K)

I found the picture quality of Panasonic the most pleasing (though contrast was average) and Samsung the worst. I'll keep updated as the things progress.

Thank you all for the help!!


----------



## edurgesh (Aug 9, 2016)

Updates:

Yesterday I got my GSkill RAM delivered; it took a really long time. In the meantime, I had swapped the GPU with the new one GTX 750 Ti, and it has been working really great; now the games look much better!

Here is a good part that we cancelled the idea of TV but need a big monitor, at least 27" FHD. I was looking on the net for monitors mainly from BenQ, LG, Dell, etc. but couldn't decide. So please help on the following points:

1. 27" Full HD monitor (preferably with speakers); my son wants big screen
2. The GPU has Micro HDMI; need a cable for that
3. Descent Keyboard & Mouse (wired); old ones are too old, just want to change
4. Gaming pad (wired); my son wants that

Sorry for the confusing requirements & thanks a lot!


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 10, 2016)

Gaming is best at 22 inch screens, get the Dell S2216H and u r good to go. Get the xbox 360 wired controller, this is the cheapest decent gaming controller.


----------



## edurgesh (Aug 10, 2016)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Gaming is best at 22 inch screens, get the Dell S2216H and u r good to go. Get the xbox 360 wired controller, this is the cheapest decent gaming controller.



Thanks Sudhir for the info, but I already have a 22" FHD monitor and need a bigger one for gaming. It all started from a big TV to a small TV, and now settled to a big monitor. Here "big screen" is the keyword. For now I'll go for a bigger monitor and buy a TV later on. That XBox 360 controller seems to a good idea, but that will work with PC games?


----------



## sumit05 (Aug 11, 2016)

edurgesh said:


> Thanks Sudhir for the info, but I already have a 22" FHD monitor and need a bigger one for gaming. It all started from a big TV to a small TV, and now settled to a big monitor. Here "big screen" is the keyword. For now I'll go for a bigger monitor and buy a TV later on. That XBox 360 controller seems to a good idea, but that will work with PC games?



Buy Microsoft Wired Controller (For PC, Xbox 360) Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## edurgesh (Aug 11, 2016)

sumit05 said:


> Buy Microsoft Wired Controller (For PC, Xbox 360) Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal



Thanks buddy for the confirmation! I was also thinking of buying the XBox controller but was not sure if that works with PC.


----------

